
Debugging Bets - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/Debugging-Bets
======
bobm_kite9
Hi HN,

This is the third part in a series of articles in my “Risk-First” (focused on
addressing the concept of Risk in Software Development).

It’s looking at the question of, to what extent is debugging a series of
gambles?

In looking for a bug, every time we try something out, we’re gambling our
development time against testing some part of our code to narrow the range of
places where the bug can live.

This is how it feels to me. I’d appreciate some feedback from the community on
this.

------
gameface
I don’t use a debugger. I just use a REPL to try things out and ‘explore’ the
state of my code.

If it doesn’t come back with what I’m expecting then that’s a bug.

The idea of opening up a debugger again seems like a step backwards to be
honest.

